# Any other aquatic animals co-exist with turtle hatchlings?



## Mattt (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm hopefully getting one eastern long neck turtle and one short neck turtle hatchlings in the near future and was wondering if there were any aquatic animals that I could keep in the tank with them. Yabbies, fish, tadoples, fresh water crabs? Do you know of anything? 

Thanks


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Jun 6, 2009)

fish work well with turtles  the turtles love the little snacks


----------



## hnn17 (Jun 7, 2009)

Try bristlenose catfish and plecos, and they will keep your tank algae free too.


----------



## newbie2012 (Jun 8, 2009)

dont use bristlenose catfish as they have spines on the fins and if they are are swollowed then they get stuck in the turts neck and your turt may die.
if u wont aglae eaters i suggest a pleco that wen purchased they must be bigger than the turt. a bad thing about plecos are that there messy


----------



## Perez (Jul 10, 2009)

its more than just aquatics but i have succesfully housed turtles with fish, frogs, and ewd...


----------



## derekm (Jul 10, 2009)

In Canberra, I've seen a Johnston's crocodile kept successfully with turtles. See the photo of Hercules and Jaws at Welcome to Canberra Exotics! Because special animals need specialists!.


----------

